# Outback Loft



## kansasdreamers (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi,
We are getting ready to upgrade campers. We currently have a Starcraft Hybrid 21 ft. with 3 beds. Nice for 3 kids, but with no slide, it feels really cramped. We are really interested in the Outback loft. Looks like something that we could have for several years. For those of you who have it, what do you like and dislike. I have found about 5 out there. Anyone know of other dealerships I should be looking at?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

kansas said:


> Hi,
> We are getting ready to upgrade campers. We currently have a Starcraft Hybrid 21 ft. with 3 beds. Nice for 3 kids, but with no slide, it feels really cramped. We are really interested in the Outback loft. Looks like something that we could have for several years. For those of you who have it, what do you like and dislike. I have found about 5 out there. Anyone know of other dealerships I should be looking at?
> Thanks for your help.


So far I like everything about my loft. The biggest gripe I and anyone else who has one is that to close the loft you have to crawl around up top to tuck everything in and then latch it down. Other than that it has been great. I would just make sure that you see what the dealership has, and make sure that it is not one that has been trampled through. Mine was a show model, but the dealer never let anyone actually run through it. When I looked at mine and when I picked it up there was plastic on the couches, carpet up top, and protective sheeting on the flooring. I have done quite a few modifications to mine, but I spend a good portion of the summer out in it, and go out once a month in the winter.

If you have any questions feel free to ask.

Also, welcome to Outbackers.

Brent

here is a link to the gallery of my loft.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kansas said:


> Hi,
> We are getting ready to upgrade campers. We currently have a Starcraft Hybrid 21 ft. with 3 beds. Nice for 3 kids, but with no slide, it feels really cramped. We are really interested in the Outback loft. Looks like something that we could have for several years. For those of you who have it, what do you like and dislike. I have found about 5 out there. Anyone know of other dealerships I should be looking at?
> Thanks for your help.


Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









What will you be using to tow with?


----------



## kansasdreamers (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi,
We are looking at a Ford Expedition. Currently we have a Durango. We love it however exceed the tow capacity with packing our current camper. We go for 17 days in Colorado and pack very heavy. My husband has no desire to get another vehicle and have to worry about it not making it up the next pass! 3 children ages 1, 5, & 6. Any suggestions for towing is welcomed.
Thanks!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kansas said:


> Hi,
> We are looking at a Ford Expedition. Currently we have a Durango. We love it however exceed the tow capacity with packing our current camper. We go for 17 days in Colorado and pack very heavy. My husband has no desire to get another vehicle and have to worry about it not making it up the next pass! 3 children ages 1, 5, & 6. Any suggestions for towing is welcomed.
> Thanks!


You should create a new topic for towing info, otherwise you might not get everyone involved as this topic is specific to the loft.

Having said that, it appears you like to get bigger/better toys as the kids get older. Knowing the loft is also a "toy hauler" I'm going to guess you will be loading that trailer up with heavy stuff.









Now, I had an Expedition years ago and loved it...but it just didn't have the towing capacity I needed for our previous Outback (28RSS). I would HIGHLY recommend buying a 3/4 ton or 1 ton Excursion or Quad Cab truck. You'd be surprised how much room the back seats of a Quad Cab truck have these days...I sure was!	Buy a new SUV/Truck that has a LOT MORE towing ability than you ever think you will need. Because if you're like a lot of us around here, you'll someday come down with "upgrade fever"....which is normally followed by "need to upgrade my truck fever".









We looked at the loft and thought it was a great idea, but felt it was a bit cramped for our family. We then found the 301BQ with 4 bunks up front...huge side slide out....bedroom in back for parents. Here is the link to my site with pictures of the 301BQ. http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/index.htm

Keep the questions coming...


----------



## kansasdreamers (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. Love you pictures of Oregon. I have had 2 conferences in Portland. This last year we all went, rented a car, drove to Tillmonk and went to Cannon Beach. All we could think was how much fun it would be to be camping!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kansas said:


> Thanks for the advice. Love you pictures of Oregon. I have had 2 conferences in Portland. This last year we all went, rented a car, drove to Tillmonk and went to Cannon Beach. All we could think was how much fun it would be to be camping!


Cannon Beach is nice....my in-laws own a vacation house there.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

kansas said:


> Hi,
> We are looking at a Ford Expedition. Currently we have a Durango. We love it however exceed the tow capacity with packing our current camper. We go for 17 days in Colorado and pack very heavy. My husband has no desire to get another vehicle and have to worry about it not making it up the next pass! 3 children ages 1, 5, & 6. Any suggestions for towing is welcomed.
> Thanks!


I concur with Oregon Camper on the Expedition. I currently have a 2006 with the 300hp engine and pull a 28KRS. It really struggles in mountainous terrain but does well on the flats. The other draw back is it only comes with a 28 gal tank which translates to about 120 miles without filling up avg 8-9 mpg.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi,

We had a pop-up and getting away from tucking the tenting in or drying it out if it got wet is one criteria we wanted to get away from. You have a hybrid so maybe the tenting is not a big deal for you. Our pop-up was able to be raised and dried in our garage, but our travel trailer is at a storage unit and is allowed only limited time at the house due to association. This is another reason we decided to stay away from the hybrids because we wondered how we could dry the tenting if parked off site.

Okay, maybe I should say I wanted to get away from that aspect. DH still misses the open feeling of nature of sleeping in the pop-up.


----------



## kansasdreamers (Jan 3, 2010)

daslobo777 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We had a pop-up and getting away from tucking the tenting in or drying it out if it got wet is one criteria we wanted to get away from. You have a hybrid so maybe the tenting is not a big deal for you. Our pop-up was able to be raised and dried in our garage, but our travel trailer is at a storage unit and is allowed only limited time at the house due to association. This is another reason we decided to stay away from the hybrids because we wondered how we could dry the tenting if parked off site.
> 
> Okay, maybe I should say I wanted to get away from that aspect. DH still misses the open feeling of nature of sleeping in the pop-up.


We have gone from a pop-up to a hybrid. Then we had kids when they were 1 & 2, we hated the work of a hybrid and went to a travel trailer. We missed the outdoor feeling and went back with a hybrid. Have actually had this one for 5 years! It is a startcraft, stainless applicances, lots of upgrades and beautiful. However, no slide and too little storage is cramping us. Therefore, we are thinking the loft would be a better fit. The Outbacks have our attention the most.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I seen one in Colorado Springs at the outback dealer there. I think its called dees rv. It may be sold by now.

Carey


----------

